# [SOLVED] HP Pavilion dv9000 boot problem



## bigvinnie (Sep 29, 2008)

My dv9000 won't boot. On powerup, I get 1 long beep and 2 short beeps, which indicate to me that there is a video problem. No further boot or HD activity follows. Pressing the power switch again turns it off.

I tore it down and removed, reseated the display. No luck. I tried disconnecting the laptop display and connecting an external display. No luck. When I connect the external monitor, the "check signal cable" splash screen on the monitor goes away, which is normally the case when I have it connected to a computer.

I checked the dv9000 service manual, and it suggests replacing the cabling, display, and system board (in that order). The cost of that effort is probably the same an buying a replacement computer.

I pulled out the hard drive and put it in another dv9000 I have. It booted OK but Microsoft Office now thinks it is an unauthorized registration. I'll have to deal with them separately.

If anyone has ideas on how to fix it, I'll give it a whirl. Otherwise, I will probably just salvage my hard drive and get a new laptop.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv9000 boot problem*

Before anything else, may be you should read this first...

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01087277&lc=en&cc=us


----------



## bigvinnie (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv9000 boot problem*

Wow! You saved my butt. I followed that link, called customer support and found out that my problem was as described in the link. Problem solved!
HP sent me a return box, I sent the laptop to them, they fixed it and returned it to me the same week. It is now working fine and it didn't cost me a dime.
THANK YOU! That's great service from this forum and from HP!


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

That is one great news. Thanks for the update.


----------



## okmommy (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv9000 boot problem*



TriggerFinger said:


> Before anything else, may be you should read this first...
> 
> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01087277&lc=en&cc=us


hi, new here and this is my Hp's exact issue..I am out of warranty..what exactly is the issue that is causing it to do this, unless i missed it,that link seems to only be applicable for 'under warranty' lap tops...mine is only a year and a half old but it only had a year warranty and unfortunately is not a listed extended warranty laptop. :sigh:

is there anything i can do to salvage it on my own or with a computer saavy friend's help?? Thanks!


----------



## bigvinnie (Sep 29, 2008)

My laptop was "out of warranty" when this happened, but it was listed as a covered laptop. I am not sure what happens if you are not listed. You can always call HP customer support and ask.

The repair slip said they fixed the system board. They didn't specified whether they repaired or replaced it.

It can be complicated to replace the system board, and the cost may be prohibitive. At the current cost of hardware, it is relatively cheap to replace a laptop. But the software and data transfer PITA can be more trouble. 

When mine was repaired, I needed to keep working while HP fixed it. While I had my laptop in transit, I had the hard drive put in another similar laptop and it worked fine. You may be able to get a cheap Pavilion and swap in your hard drive, memory, etc.


----------

